# Baby Betta Log (Pic Heavy)



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

Got a new baby betta a couple of days ago. Hopefully I can keep him/her alive, so cute!

5/14-

















5/15-









5/16-

















Also shown in this video with two of my other bettas: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t-oqYgLp2OQ


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

so cuuute!!!!!! :shock:


----------



## Anime Fish (Apr 28, 2013)

Such a beautiful baby!  I know s/he'll become a lovely adult betta.


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

I think it'll be a boy. Don't see ovaries in the last picture. But it sure looks like a girl otherwise....

It's precious though.


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

5/17-


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

5/18-


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

5/19-


----------



## sushiisaboss75 (May 19, 2013)

omg him/her so pretty!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

Thanks for all of the cuteness comments guys


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

5/20-


----------



## ZoeDawn (May 15, 2013)

It is so cute! I love the pinkish look.


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

Thanks  He is super pink/purple when you look at him in the right light. Its kinda hard to get it in the pics though without using flash (and I don't want to shock the poor thing with it)


----------



## ZoeDawn (May 15, 2013)

Whenever I got my fish, I made the mistake of taking a picture of him with the flash (Just didn't check to make sure it was off), I'm positive it scared him, cause afterwords he didn't move for like 20 minutes!


----------



## kev (Nov 26, 2012)

What a beauty. It's so fun to raise baby bettas and to watch them grow. Feed them high quality food like New Life Spectrum and keep the water at 80 degrees fahrenheit and it will thrive.


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

kev said:


> What a beauty. It's so fun to raise baby bettas and to watch them grow. Feed them high quality food like New Life Spectrum and keep the water at 80 degrees fahrenheit and it will thrive.


(S)he is already gotten a few millimeter bigger  Not much, but its still an accomplishment XD The tank stays around 79-82, depending on the temp of the room. I wish I could get NLS, but my mom buys the fish food and I can't get anything more expensive than the bio-gold stuff  Do you think chopped up freeze-dried bloodworms are okay as a snack every once in a while?


----------



## kev (Nov 26, 2012)

I'd go with frozen blood worms over freeze dried if you can.


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

I tried to pull my mom into that before, but it was a no-go. She didn't want any kind of worm in her freezer, even if it was already dead and sealed


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

5/21 (couldn't get pics because (s)he was moving too much)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ksRjRya_-ns


----------



## Auburn Sakura (Apr 7, 2013)

Adorable!~ I hope he/she survives. I'm sure they'll do well in a home with a nice person like you.


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

Auburn Sakura said:


> Adorable!~ I hope he/she survives. I'm sure they'll do well in a home with a nice person like you.


Awwwe, thank you


----------



## Auburn Sakura (Apr 7, 2013)

You're welcome! :3


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

5/22-
This probably shows his/her colors best to what they look like in person


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

5/23 (Fishizzle wouldn't stop moving today XD)-


----------



## Auburn Sakura (Apr 7, 2013)

Aww, she's/he's so cute. I wish I could hug her/him! :3


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

5/27-


----------



## Auburn Sakura (Apr 7, 2013)

Looks like she/he is fine and healthy.


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

Auburn Sakura said:


> Looks like she/he is fine and healthy.


Yep :-D I'm starting to think that Fishizzle is going in the direction of a female. Very thin ventrals and a squarish body shape.


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

5/28 (youtube vid as I couldn't get a picture that didn't have a huge pink blur going across it)-

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B1Vz6Jd0agw


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

5/29 (another vid)-
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bPbNsYBmIf8&feature=youtu.be


----------



## konstargirl (Mar 9, 2010)

Aww! He/she is adorable. I love the pink it has.


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

What a tiny thing! Splendens always look so cute when they are small.


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

Don't they?


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

5/30, Multiple Bettas (because I was bored lol)-

Video (ignore the talking from the other room XD)- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bojYti7BKDQ&feature=youtu.be


Fishizzle (who is very interested in the guppies today)-


































Broseidon-










Typhoon (the new guy)-










The 10 gallon-


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

5/31 (Photo and Video)-
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UR-uzmJIW2k&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Auburn Sakura (Apr 7, 2013)

So cute, the other babies are cute too, and so are your adult bettas. Pretty. <3


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

Auburn Sakura said:


> So cute, the other babies are cute too, and so are your adult bettas. Pretty. <3


Thanks  And by other babies, do you mean my guppies? XD


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

6/1-

















Any ideas on gender?


----------



## Auburn Sakura (Apr 7, 2013)

You're welcome, and yus, all the fish are babies in my book. I just call them that sometimes. Lol. XD


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

Auburn Sakura said:


> You're welcome, and yus, all the fish are babies in my book. I just call them that sometimes. Lol. XD


Lol, okay


----------



## Auburn Sakura (Apr 7, 2013)

Yep, just a petname of sorts.


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

Auburn Sakura said:


> Yep, just a petname of sorts.


For a second there I was thinking you saw some guppy fry, and I had to double check to make sure I actually had an all male tank XD


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Hmm I'm thinking it's a girl but that's just based on the anal fin being rounded and the ventral's aren't exactly long. My 1 inch baby boy has longer ventral's than that lol

But they can be unpredictable sometimes! Colors are coming up nicely!


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

lilnaugrim said:


> Hmm I'm thinking it's a girl but that's just based on the anal fin being rounded and the ventral's aren't exactly long. My 1 inch baby boy has longer ventral's than that lol
> 
> But they can be unpredictable sometimes! Colors are coming up nicely!


Thats kind of what I was thinking too, unless it turned out to be a roundtail male XD I think its safe to say female at this point though. Can't wait to see the final colors. She seems to have some blue grizzle on her body, and pink/purple fins. Might be time for a name change... XD Fishizzle doesn't sound too female to me XD


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

If she is female, I might start a sorority. I've been wanting to start up another 10 gallon, but I can't decide if I want to try my hand at breeding or get some girls. I guess whatever the cheaper route would be... Though prices are debatable...


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

It looks like a female that's going to turn into either a VT or a combtail. I have a female combtail, so we'll see how that conpares.  She also looks like a purple cambodian. Look for her turning into something like this.

Arktik (mine )


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

O.O That is EXACLTLY what she looks like! The same blue on the body and fin colors and everything! Mine is just smaller XD


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

xD nice! They're really pretty and a great addition to a sorority.


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

6/2 (camera is being crummy today so I had to make a vid instead)-
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lWVcwO7xETs


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

Adorable! She's so active! I love Broseidon! Fish'Sean made me laugh and Typhoon is looking good!


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

Thanks ;D


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Lol apparently we've all got fish from the same breeder XD My Aurora and Stardust look exactly like your two fish! Except Aurora's body doesn't have any grizzle to her where Stardust looks exactly like Fishizzle and yours Kiara lol

Great lookin' fish ;-)


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

xD nice! They're long lost sisters!


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

LOL, wonder who's been sending our girls around XD


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Lol exactly!!

However when I asked about where my LFS get's their girls from they tell me a local breeder....I must hunt this breeder down because they're probably close by and maybe I can offer help and then s/he can help me get new equipment and---*Takes deep breath* I can get more FISHHHHHH

Okay I'll stop being a maniac now haha


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

xD xD I love working with local breeders.


----------



## GrlRacr (May 9, 2013)

I just wanted to say Great Job with that adorable baby fishy!!!!!!


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

I wish I could track down local breeders, but I don't know of any XD Maybe I should ask next time I go to the fish store...

Thanks GrlRacr!


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

6/3- Fishizzle and Broseidon will be switching places for a while so I can treat him for popeye. She loves the big space!


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

She's GORGEOUS!! O.O


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

Thanks 

I think I see an oviposter, is it right behind the ventrals? I love when she starts staring intently at the gravel like a little predator looking at its prey XD She is so cute and silly


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

6/4, 3 week anniversary!-


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I keep looking at her head and it looks burned to me for some reason....

ooooh she's got purple coming in!!! Maybe she'll turn out to be a proper purple!! That would be so cool, or a purple Dragon! And yeah, definitely a girl; anal fin is curved not pointed, ventral's don't go far passed the anal and the dorsal isn't too bit :-D


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

Yeah, her head was like that when I got her, it might be burns from her cup water. It would be really cool if she purpled over


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yeah that's what I was thinking, but generally those would heal up with good clean water with enough changes for her. Now that she's in the 10 gallon though, hopefully it will help if they are indeed burns. 

Yes, I would be totally jelly if you had a purple Betta :-D


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

Maybe its her natural head color?

I would be amazed if she turned full purple! I've always wanted one!


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

6/5-


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

I've been noticing that she is slightly cellophane under the blue grizzle.


----------



## konstargirl (Mar 9, 2010)

I see purple coming in her. <3


----------



## Auburn Sakura (Apr 7, 2013)

My, I still can't get over how cute/beautiful she is. She seems very happy with you. ^3^


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

She is such a cutie! I love to see them grow


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

Thanks guys  Sadly I can't get a pic tonight, my camera is being really weird. Hopefully I won't need a new one.


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

6/7-


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

Still so cute! I love that picture, it looks cool with the bubbles on the glass like that.


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## konstargirl (Mar 9, 2010)

Still a cutie!!!


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## kvw1988 (May 13, 2013)

I just bought a baby today, how old was yours when you figured out it was a girl?


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

I'm not sure how old she even is XD It was a few weeks after I got her though, and she was pretty big when I got her (just under an inch, compared the the 1/2" babies they had)


----------



## kvw1988 (May 13, 2013)

Ok cool, yeah mine is about an inch, the anticipation is killing me lol. Your's is adorable by the way.


----------



## Ickbeth (May 30, 2013)

what are you feeding yours mine was so picky:BIGwinky::nicefish:


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

I feed mine bio-gold pellets, and the occasional chopped up freeze-dried bloodworm.


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

6/9-
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5AZOiLfbQb8&feature=youtu.be


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Cute! She's all growed up! lol

I absolutely love that new CT girl you got! Her colors are absolutely fantastically amazing! I'm a sucker for red-headed fish lol She would go real great in my sorority.....hehe

(Don't come looking for me if she ends up missing, I'm too busy with my other fish to even consider going after someone elses! I swear!) XD


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

LOL  I let her out of her cup into the tank for a few minutes to see how she got along with Fishizzle. The aggressive one ended up being the baby and she was constantly flaring and circling the new girl x) The new one is back in the cup until I can find two more girls this week to balance it out.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yeah you'll need about 5-6 girls to really balance it out. Size doesn't matter when it comes to who will be Alpha. You may need more hiding places/plants for them as well, they might not be very comfortable.

You do know that you should QT the new girls for at least 2 weeks before they go in, right? Not only to see if they've got diseases but I float mine in there so they can be in contact all two weeks if not more to get used to each other's presence.


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

*smacks head on desk* I forgot about QT Dx I'll keep her separated from now on, as well as any new girls. Thanks for the reminder!

Would you recommend five or six for a well planted 10 gallon?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Lol that's alright! I'm glad I did say something though, I would hate for you to get them and then it not work out or someone would carry Ich! It's always easier to treat one than a whole entire tank!

It depends on what else youv'e got in the tank. Are they going to be in with the Endler's and, if I remember correctly, a snail?


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

lilnaugrim said:


> Lol that's alright! I'm glad I did say something though, I would hate for you to get them and then it not work out or someone would carry Ich! It's always easier to treat one than a whole entire tank!
> 
> It depends on what else youv'e got in the tank. Are they going to be in with the Endler's and, if I remember correctly, a snail?


The snail actually disappeared  I checked the entire tank, the plants, under the rock, and nothing. I even checked the stand and the floor and just about my entire room. I haven't seen it since last Tuesday or so. The endler's will be given away (to a good home, a friend's) to make room for the bettas. I looked it up, and I think I'd be overdoing the bioload with that many fish.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yeah, exactly that's why I asked ^_^

Oh that's weird about the snail! Check the filter too, I find them in there quite often, even the bigger ones.

So with nothing else in there but live plants you could even go up to 10 girls. But I would suggest 7 girls would be a great number to work to. I'd start off with 5 so that aggression can be spread around but everyone can settle in. The first two weeks are going to be hell, they'll nip and chase and fight for dominance but it needs to be done. From there on out it's pretty much a breeze! I put bully's in "time out", just get a breeder box or what have you and put her in there for a few days to let them mellow out and not hurt each other.

And then when I QT new girls, they float in the big tank so they're in constant contact from day 1. After two weeks I feed the old girls up front and release the new girl in back after she's acclimated and everything is all fine and dandy :-D

As long as you have a sufficient amount of plants, they'll be set ^^ make sure you get some floaters, I recommend floating Water Sprite, great plant and all my betta's sleep in theirs!


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

I have two sponge filters, checked on them both, as well as the heater and all around the hood. The snail was way to big to fit into the hole for the bubbles to come out. I don't think I've ever had a snail that stayed in a tank for more than a week x.x When I was little, I had two snails. They disappeared within a week too :/ 

And wow o.o I didn't know you could put that many girls in a 10 gallon! Maybe I'll have to get a few more than I though XD Thanks for the QT advice, and the bully advice as well. That's my biggest fear right now, that one of the girls will start becoming a serial killer or something.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Oh interesting, my snails never left lol

And yes! As long as you've got plenty of plants and cover for them, you can have right up to 10! It's not exactly like you're giving them just 1 gallon of space because just one girl could occupy more than just 1 gallon at a time, make some sort of sense? Lol as long as your filtration is up for it and you've got lots of plants, not only for cover but they help clean out nitrates too, then you should be set!

Girls generally do not kill, they only hurt. Sometimes the severity can be so...well severe lol that it can eventually lead to a death but they do not outright kill, only males will do that. So you'll just be facing a bunch of nipped fins and maybe a ripped scale or two but even with my girls I've never had that happen.

Still your regular once a week siphoning, that's all the same and food of course. You'll just throw a bunch of pellets in and let them feast. They'll be fine unless you notice that one girl is not getting food at all, you could then cup her and feed her separately 

anyway, if anything comes up when you start your sorority you can PM and I'll try to help you out ^_^ but it's really not as hard or daunting as we all make it out to seem. Just clean, warm water and Stress Coat and you're set!


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

I can't wait for a trip to petco this week  So excited now!!! Hopefully they have some nice girls. Last time the girls were in deplorable condition while the males were thriving  One was dead and covered in what looked like spider webs. I really hate that store sometimes, the males and babies get water changes and blowing bubble nests while the girls are swimming in dirty icky water. I really wish I could get some kind of position there, even just volunteer to take care of the bettas every other day or so x.x


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Have you asked? I mean, it might not be probable but certainly can't hurt to ask!

Yeah when you get them, even if you float them in their cups after you've changed that that will serve as a QT container. You just change the water every day or every other. I do every other because I'm lazy but I suck the poo out with my turkey baster to keep it a little healthier in there. 

And then they float in the tank to keep warm, I use twisty ties to keep them at the side of the tank, otherwise they float away!


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

I should ask while I'm there... It would be really nice to do, and they wouldn't be paying me if I volunteered XD Its win-win for them XD

And I'll probably be lazy too and do it every other x) Less stressful for them as well.


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

6/10 (She is getting so hard to take pictures of XD)-


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Aww she's so cute and fat XD she's eating well which is always good!!

Yeah, what I did was I acclimated them to my tank water (the chemistry is different from my tap to the 33) and so I have an extra cup that I rotate them in. So two of my girls are in cups right now and I actually have two other cups the same, but I just use one other. So I scoop out some tank water, put that to the side and empty her old water into a bucket, catch her in a net or in my hand and put her into the new cup. Put the cap on, rinse her old cup and use that one for the next girl's new water and so far it seems to be the easiest to do.


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

She looks like a beautiful purple cambodian crowntail with grizzling. IDK what the burnt head color was about, but it's her natural color. I've never heard of fish having color changes from their water "burning" them ammonia wise. Anyways, she looks amazing! I'm so jealous! xD


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

lilnaugrim said:


> Aww she's so cute and fat XD she's eating well which is always good!!
> 
> Yeah, what I did was I acclimated them to my tank water (the chemistry is different from my tap to the 33) and so I have an extra cup that I rotate them in. So two of my girls are in cups right now and I actually have two other cups the same, but I just use one other. So I scoop out some tank water, put that to the side and empty her old water into a bucket, catch her in a net or in my hand and put her into the new cup. Put the cap on, rinse her old cup and use that one for the next girl's new water and so far it seems to be the easiest to do.


Lol, I'm surprised the guppies ever get food with her munching on everything that goes in the water XD 

And yeah, that was my plan  I have a ton of extra cups from other fish XD


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

Kiara1125 said:


> She looks like a beautiful purple cambodian crowntail with grizzling. IDK what the burnt head color was about, but it's her natural color. I've never heard of fish having color changes from their water "burning" them ammonia wise. Anyways, she looks amazing! I'm so jealous! xD


Thanks


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

6/11-
I have a little pet log type thing today, in case you guys wanted to meet my other pets as well ^^
It starts with the bettas, of course, and then goes on to my rat, Nellie; my cat, Sheikra; my guinea pig, Penny; my other cat, Gwazi; and back to the guinea pig.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HrAXuvf0XOc&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

That video advertises McDonalds! xD 

Anyways, I LOVE the new bettas!! Also, I love Nellie, she's so cute. :3 I freakin' ADORE Gwazi! I love the coat and the eyes! <3


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

LOL, completely forgot that that cup was there x)
And thanks  
Lol, Gwazi looks pretty, but he is the devil in disguise XD I don't dare touch him anymore. He'll look at you all lovingly and then rips your fingers off XD


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

xD Describes my Harley. He's a demon kitty. lol I still love Gwazi though. He's aoooo adorable!


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

Lol


----------



## Rosencrantz32 (May 12, 2013)

You're black cat is gorgeous!!!

Also, fantastic choice of music  The Piano Guys are awesome!


----------



## Rosencrantz32 (May 12, 2013)

*your... I promise I know english >.>


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

xD xD and you can edit posts, ya know.


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

Rosencrantz32 said:


> You're black cat is gorgeous!!!
> 
> Also, fantastic choice of music  The Piano Guys are awesome!


Thanks, Sheikra is my little baby 8D She was cuddling with me all night last night XD I woke up this morning to a big black lump on my chest XD

And aren't they!? I have quite a few of their songs, and that's what I listen to when I get bored XD


----------



## Rosencrantz32 (May 12, 2013)

Nice! I really need to buy their music... When Cello Wars came out, I used it as my theme music while studying for my Calc II final. I listened to it almost 200 times in one weekend >.< I still love that song though. I love all their songs


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

Rosencrantz32 said:


> Nice! I really need to buy their music... When Cello Wars came out, I used it as my theme music while studying for my Calc II final. I listened to it almost 200 times in one weekend >.< I still love that song though. I love all their songs


LOL, I still have to get that one, but I'm broke until I get a job XD I should just buy the album at this point XD


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

6/13-
Misivious isn't eating at all, and is kinda sitting at the bottom of her cup 8( No other signs of illness, her poop looks good (the small amount that came out at least.) She has stress stripes, and all of the girls get e/o day water changes. Fishizzle was put in a cup after I rearranged the tank, so that she didn't try to establish any territories ahead of time. Fish'Sean is napping in his plant as usual XD Everyone else is doing great! (Sorry for the messy room)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=74fwamDPc7E


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

She looks like she's got fin rot as well. You should mix up a gallon of conditioned water and mix 1 teaspoon of AQ salt into it and then use that for her water changes for the QT period. Then you can work and heal her fins with Stress Coat. 

Typhoon is looking great though!


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

lilnaugrim said:


> She looks like she's got fin rot as well. You should mix up a gallon of conditioned water and mix 1 teaspoon of AQ salt into it and then use that for her water changes for the QT period. Then you can work and heal her fins with Stress Coat.
> 
> Typhoon is looking great though!


Yikes, I was afraid of that. I'll run and get some salt after my job orientation tomorrow. Unless epsom salt works for that?

And yeah, Typhoon looks so adorable


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

She didn't have any black edging when I got her, but it seems to be setting in a little bit.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Nope Epsom is for internal stuff like internal parasites, swelling, constipation and bloat. Whereas Aquarium salt is for external stuff like external parasite, Ich, Velvet, Body slime infections and Fin rot.

Her's don't look too bad, might just be her coloring as well but even still she doesn't look great. So just start off with the 1 teaspoon per gallon, pre-mix it and acclimate her slowly over an hour so she doesn't get too stressed out more. And then just use Stress Coat on her to help heal her fins faster too. I'd do the salt no more than a week.

Is she bloated at all? Really hard to tell from the video. You said she was pooping fine? Eating fine? Any other signs of velvet or Ich on her that might be bothering her?


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

Not bloated, she did poop once, but is not eating. No signs of ich, I'll go grab a flashlight and check for velvet.

EDIT: No signs of velvet either. She has pooped a bit more since I took the video 30 minutes ago. Its normal color.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Okay, can I get a picture of her fins to make sure that it actually is rot and I wasn't just seeing things? Video's are hard to see exactly what is wrong. But if she doesn't have rot then just Stress Coat at double dose will help heal her up :-D

That's good she's not bloated at all and she pooed!


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

I'll get that pic ASAP!

Do you think I should try to feed her again, or give her some time?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

How much did she eat and when was it last?


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)




----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

She hasn't eaten at all, I tried to feed her this morning but she ignored the pellets.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Okay yeah, just minor fin rot so the 1 teaspoon per gallon will do fine for her. I'd wait to feed her tomorrow before you do the water change if you've got one for tomorrow. And then if she doesn't take it, just take it out is all. Offer until she eats something.


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

Mkay. Thank you so much! You've been my savior!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Np! Glad I did catch it before she went in 

Looks like Fishizzle's all grown up too! What a good lookin' girl!

I'm in love with Fire too, damn I wish I could steal her!! :-D You should start a log for your sorority!


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

Yeah 8D 

Fishizzle is such a cutie  She does a cute little dance looking thing when I walk in the room XD

I love Fire, I was so surprised when I found her amongst all of the boys at walmart XD By far worth the extra money at the male cost. I was thinking about starting a sorority log, now that Fishizzle isn't much of a baby anymore XD Or just a betta log in general even!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Definitely! I approve of all things journal in nature lol


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

Lol, agreed! Its so interesting watching the changes happen and such.


----------



## lissienen (Mar 27, 2012)

Very good-looking little baby! Can't wait to see what he/she looks like when he/she gets bigger


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

Misivious didn't make it sadly 8( Going to go find a new girl tomorrow.


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

Aww ... I hope you pick out a nice one!


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

Canis said:


> Misivious didn't make it sadly 8( Going to go find a new girl tomorrow.



Oh no I am so sorry to hear that  But sadly you cannot save them all.


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

Ran to petco after work, and found a gorgeous red girl! I'll post pics in a bit. Fishizzle also somehow managed to escape her cup XD Not going to bother cupping her again, she gets too pale.


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

xD Well, what Fishizzle did made me name one of my bettas Dipstick when he kept jumping out of a breeder net. He was just a baby too! xD Still, good luck on the new girl. Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

Thread has been moved to here ^^ http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?p=2337458#post2337458


----------

